# S-works cranks and Campy SR11



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you run S-works cranks (2011-2012) with campy SR11 group? I heard the S-works will work well with 11 speed campy, just trying to confirm before I wast even more money.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Have no experience with the sworks crank, but as long as you get 11 speed compatible rings you should be good. my one back up back has a sram red crank with the FSA 11 speed rings and shifts good. No sure about specializes own rings though. Strongligh and TA make rings that are compatible too, but the newest company is Praxis. They state that their rings are 11 speed compatible. I was in the same boat too, but my shop found a s-works frame with a threaded BB.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank You...


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

EightFiveTwo said:


> s-works crank with SR-11 works perfectly. I can verify cuz i'm running that setup.


Very cool...thanks so much!


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

marcm said:


> Can you run S-works cranks (2011-2012) with campy SR11 group? I heard the S-works will work well with 11 speed campy, just trying to confirm before I wast even more money.


s-works crank with SR-11 works perfectly. I can verify cuz i'm running that setup.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

10s has slightly wider spacing between inner and outer chainring compared to 11s due to a narrower chain for 11s. Chainring spacing is based upon spider flange thickness which isn't adjustable. Also, 11s chain rings are narrower. All said, as EightFiveTwo stated, many run 10s cranks of all brands with 11s Campy driveline without issue. If owning a Sworks frame, I would likely run the Spesh cranks with 11s Campy as well. I sometimes have to laugh when I read about Campy's position on cross or backward compatiblity. They almost always say not cross compatible and many of their components are cross compatible. Their least cross compatible position is however one they support...running their cranks on a PF30 or BB30. Not a good marriage and yet Campy takes this position to sell more cranks. Great company with a special product and of course they like to sell more product so be weary of Campy's claims when it comes to compatiblity.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

*Praxis*

Hey Marcm and other Folks...
Just wanted to chime in to help. 

Someone mentioned our Forged rings being a good choice for going 11sp SR with their Specialized crank.... and yep...we're good to go. We had to optimize our rings for Campy11 for some of our OEM business so. You're good to go! 

If you want to see some of the other Campy 11 setups with our rings...go on over to our Praxis Works FB page and look in our "Customer Shots" that people have emailed in to us. There are a bunch of Campy 11 set ups there to look at..from Sworks cranks...to Cannondale...to Clavicula with Campy 11. 

*Campy specific BCD rings coming soon...we're a small engineering team just working our way down our priority list. They are coming...just need some time.

If any questions, don't hesitate to ask...hope you give our cold forged rings a go!

[email protected] Praxis Works.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Praxis Works said:


> Hey Marcm and other Folks...
> Just wanted to chime in to help.
> 
> Someone mentioned our Forged rings being a good choice for going 11sp SR with their Specialized crank.... and yep...we're good to go. We had to optimize our rings for Campy11 for some of our OEM business so. You're good to go!
> ...


Adam,

PM sent to you.


----------

